# Looking for Critique on Form, Thanks!



## RadishSoup (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey all,

Been lurking for a while and thought I would post a video to get some critique on my form.

I'm shooting a Samick Sage, 25#, with sights. Been shooting for a little over a month. So far, I've taken two beginner classes and had one private lesson. I shoot about 4 times a week in the mornings before work for an hour and a half.

I picked up Shooting the Stickbow, Kisik Lee's book, and the Masters of the Barebow DVDs. 

My goals for archery are to be able to shoot indoor leagues (like NFAA 300) and eventually get better at longer distances so I can get into field archery. Currently I'm interested in Barebow (but just practicing with sighs to work on form :wink. 

In the video above, I noticed that my bow shoulder seemed to raise up after release so I worked on keeping it low and relaxed. Also, my release hand seemed a bit flimsy(?). Not sure if that's correct so I ended up trying different ways to release.

I'm also wondering about my bow arm; my elbow is double-jointed (that's what we call it) so it can over extend a little bit. I'm wondering if I should keep it straighter.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a "flimsy" release hand. That's more what you want anyway. You don't want a rigid hand or static release that could potentially influence the shot.

"Double jointed" is a bit of a misnomer. Hyperextended might be a better word. I wouldn't lock the elbow but rather keep it straight with minimal muscle influence to hold it in position. On the other hand, if it works for you and you're not slapping your arm, maybe it's right for you.

All in all, you're on the right track.


----------



## RadishSoup (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I'll work on my bow arm tomorrow and see what a straight arm feels like.

I forgot to mention that in the video, I'm shooting at the 10 yard mark at the range.


----------

